# Will 275/40/17 NT05 fit my 05 GTO



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone knows FOR SURE if NT05 275/40/17 will fit my 05 GTO without cutting or moddifing?

I am considering buying these NT05 over NITTO 555R Drag Radials but if i have to cut anything, i will just get nittos since they will fit just fine.

Any one know for sure?

Thanks


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

REDBULL said:


> Anyone knows FOR SURE if NT05 275/40/17 will fit my 05 GTO without cutting or moddifing?
> 
> I am considering buying these NT05 over NITTO 555R Drag Radials but if i have to cut anything, i will just get nittos since they will fit just fine.
> 
> ...




Are you thinking about putting the 275s on the stock wheels. If you are, DON'T DO IT. You will be pushing the limits of those narrow stock wheels and it just won't be safe. 

Wheels are fairly inexpensive. If having 275s are a MUST HAVE item, get a set of correct sized wheels to match up with the bigger tires. I purchase a set of AZA Z08 wheels for under $500.00 for all 4. 8.5 x 18 fronts and 9.5 x 18 rears and put a set of Nitto 285s on the rear.

You need a wider wheel then the stock unit if you want to run 275s and be safe


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A 275 will require a 9-11 inch wheel.


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

i found missed results so that is why i asked

275 nitto 555r will fit (90% folks say that) with out cutting fender

but it seems that 275nt05 wont...

I am sticking with nitto 555r....thanks for input


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

They will fit but they're are not the correct size for the wheel.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

The 555r's will fit without any modification. My brother is running them on his goat on stock rims just fine. Nitto's usually run smaller than other comparably sized tires.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i got the NT05r 275/40/17 in back on the stock wheels. these are the summer tires and not the drag radials. They get great traction, nice if i get caught in the rain. they do seem to be wearing out in the middle a little faster then the edges, so when i get new tires i'll try 255s. hope this helps


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

motoristx said:


> they do seem to be wearing out in the middle a little faster then the edges, so when i get new tires i'll try 255s. hope this helps


Exactly! 255 is the biggest tire that will fit an eight inch wheel correctly.


----------

